# Problemas amplificador Stevenson 25W Mosfet



## geor16 (Dic 16, 2016)

Hola, el otro día un amigo me trajo un amplificador que se encontró tirado y como tengo un tester y me gusta jugar a la electrónica me dejo para mirarlo. 

El amplificador es para guitarra eléctrica, parece ser de 25W es de marca Stevenson (creo que argentino de poca tirada) y funciona con mosfet. 

Lo desarme y encontré que tenia los dos transistores de salida en corto (Q1: IRF530  Q2: F9530N). Fui a la casa de electrónica, pedí los dos transistores, los instale y el amplificador arranco, pero sonando demasiado feo (muy distorsionado). Revisando un poco me di cuenta que en la casa de electrónica me dieron estos transistores:

IRF530N como remplazo del IRF530
IRF9530  como remplazo del  F9530N    

Que por lo que pude ver no son lo mismo. Ahora va mi duda en cuestión: 


¿Puede ser que al no ser los mismos transistores se haya desajustado el bias del amplificador y por esa razón este distorsionando?
La corriente en el Source del transistor me dio: *2,7mA* en uno y *2,9mA* en el otro. Adjunto una foto donde se ve las resistencias donde tome las medidas. 


Si es así, el amplificador no tiene preset para ajustar el bias. En este caso ¿Como hago para realizar el ajuste y ponerlo a punto?


¿Si busco los transistores que van puedo salvarme de hacer el ajuste, o siempre se debe ajustar?

Adjunto algunas fotos y *una parte* del diagrama (realizado por mí mirando el circuito).
Otras componentes que encontré en el circuito: 
IC: TL071CP  (esta creo que pertenece al pre también)
IC: HA17741 (este se ve en el diagrama)
IC: TL074CN (Creo que para la distorsión)

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## josco (Dic 16, 2016)

segun se ve el diagrama que hiciste el amplificador no lleva ajuste de bias. dices que se escucha feo pero que fuente de señal estas poniendo? si es para guitarra y pones una señal alta puede saturarse y sonar mal. por ultimo segun la letra del final de la matricula varia el amperaje de estos pero ahi no es causa de que de mal audio. otra causa si no es por saturacion el sonido feo puede estar dañado el operacional. saludos.


----------



## geor16 (Dic 16, 2016)

Hola, gracias por responder, la foto que adjunte no es todo el circuito, es solo una parte que llegue a pasar a una hoja.  Lo que le enchufe fue una guitarra y suena muy feo. como si siempre estuviera en el canal de distorsión. 
El operacional es un: HA17741
Lo que me llama la atención son las corrientes que medi en las resistencias. supestamente son las que se miden para el bias y me dan algo de 2,7mA cuando lei que tiene que estar arriba de 20mA


----------



## geor16 (Dic 18, 2016)

Me puse a completar el diagrama, hasta el integrado TL071CP que creo que es donde termina la etapa de potencia. Lo subo y realizo un breve resumen para ver si pudo obtener ayuda: 

Llego el ampli a mis manos, probé los dos transistores de la etapa de salida (IRF530 y F9530N) y note que estaban en corto. Los cambie por los que pude conseguir (IRF530N y IRF9530) y el amplificador anduvo, le enchufe la guitarra pero el sonido se escuchaba muy distorsionado.  

Medí las corrientes en los transistores (en el diagrama indico donde medi y los valores) y me dieron valores cercanos a los 3mA que por lo poco que entiendo no son correctos. 

EL problema en el que me encuentro es que no veo en ningún lado como ajustar el bias. 

Si alguien me tira algún centro estaría agradecido. Si necesitan que siga con el diagrama lo sigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2016)

Esas resistencias R44 y R45 no pueden ser de 180 Ohms , deberían ser de . . . 0,18  Ohms


Probá de cambiar las resistencias de 15 k que van a las bases de los mosfets por 12 K y volvé a medir.


----------



## geor16 (Dic 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas resistencias R44 y R45 no pueden ser de 180 Ohms , deberían ser de . . . 0,18  Ohms
> 
> Probá de cambiar las resistencias de 15 k que van a las bases de los mosfets por 12 K y volvé a medir.



Gracias por la respuesta, cambie las 4 resistencias de 15k que van a la base (las marque en verde en el diagrama) por unas de 12k y mejoro bastante el sonido, pero sigue distorsionando un poco. Además la corriente del bias aumento a algo de 6,2mA. Pero sigue estando lejos de los 20mA. 

¿Sigo bajando estas resistencias hasta llegar a los 20mA?

Las resistencias R44 y R45 son efectivamente de 180 omhs (las medí y mire los colores). A mí también me llamo la atención, porque revise un par de diagramas y son más chicas.
Otra cosa, las corrientes del bias las estoy midiendo en esas resistencias. ¿es lo correcto no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2016)

Yo no te dije las 4 resistencias , te dije las de las bases . . .

Probá con 10 K y sinó achicá las de 4k7 a 3k3

Esas resistencias de 180 Ohms , ¿ Son las originales, o se quemaron y las reemplazaste ?

Saludos !


----------



## geor16 (Dic 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo no te dije las 4 resistencias , te dije las de las bases . . .
> 
> Probá con 10 K y sinó achicá las de 4k7 a 3k3
> 
> ...



Para no meter la pata, modifico las que remarque (en la nueva imagen que subo del diagrama) hasta llegar a un valor aceptable del bias? 

¿Las otras de 15K que modifique las vuelvo a su lugar?

Las resistencias de 180omh parecen originales, pero no estoy seguro. La soldadura es un poco distinta pero quizás sea xq es más grueso el alambre de la resistencia. 

EL ampli se lo encontró tirado en la calle, así que vaya a saber por lo que paso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2016)

Volvé a poner las resistencias de 15 k y reemplazá las 4 resistencias de 180 Ohms por 0,18 Ohms 5 Watts !


----------



## geor16 (Dic 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Volvé a poner las resistencias de 15 k y reemplazá las 4 resistencias de 180 Ohms por 0,18 Ohms 5 Watts !



Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Esta tarde paso a buscar por la casa de electrónica, la pongo y cuento como fue!


----------



## Chaparral (Dic 21, 2016)

Revise la malla RC del Parlante y los condensadores de desacoplo. Es raro que fallen, pero me ha sucedido.


----------



## geor16 (Dic 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Volvé a poner las resistencias de 15 k y reemplazá las 4 resistencias de 180 Ohms por 0,18 Ohms 5 Watts !



Hoy fui a la casa de electrónica y me dieron resistencia de 0,22 ohms. volví a poner las de 15k en su lugar, puse estas y enchufe el ampli. 

Medi la corriente al toque y me tiro algo de 18mA. Como me pareció correcto le enchufe parlante y guitarra para escuchar. Se escuchaba increíble, pero como a las 20 seg de estar tocando empezó a largar humo uno de los mosfet y no sonó mas. El que echo humo es el IRF9530. 

largaron bastante calor y los use sin disipador. sera eso? igual fue como mucho 1 minuto.

Edito: Recién medio y quedaron los 2 mosfet en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2016)

geor16 dijo:


> Hoy fui a la casa de electrónica y me dieron resistencia de 0,22 ohms. volví a poner las de 15k en su lugar, puse estas y enchufe el ampli.
> 
> Medi la corriente al toque y me tiro algo de 18mA. Como me pareció correcto le enchufe parlante y guitarra para escuchar. Se escuchaba increíble,


 

Bien ahí !  




geor16 dijo:


> largaron bastante calor *y los use sin disipador. sera eso?* igual fue como mucho 1 minuto.


 
 Tu también Brutus hijo mio


----------



## geor16 (Dic 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tu también Brutus hijo mio



jeje.. No sabia que se podían liquidar en tan poco tiempo, justo habia comprado un IRF530N, mañana compro el IRF9530 y lo hago andar con un buen disipador a ver que pasa.

Algo que me llama la atención es que tenia puestos unos transistores: 

IRF530      (Vdss= 100V, Rds(on)=0.16ohm, Id= 14A)
IRF9530N  (Vdss=-100V, Rds(on)=0.20ohm, Id=-14A)

Y en la casa de electrónica me dieron estos, que son los que vole recién: 

IRF530N    (Vdss= 100V, Rds(on)=90mohm, Id= 17A)
IRF9530    (Vdss=-100V, Rds(on)=0.30ohm, Id=-12A)

¿No pasa nada, o le estoy errando muy feo?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 21, 2016)

off topic// candidato a la corona torturador del siclio y sus derivados.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2016)

Los transistores te van bien , ponele disipadores y sus aislantes de mica con grasa siliconada


----------



## Chaparral (Dic 22, 2016)

Un transistor sin disipador es como un perro sin su árbol amigo.

Cuando no sabemos si la reparación que hemos realizado funcionará, con mayor razón debe ser instalado el disipador.
Amigo, los transistores pueden fallar en microsegundos, fue suerte que funcionara un segundo.
Saludos!


----------



## geor16 (Dic 22, 2016)

Chaparral dijo:


> Un transistor sin disipador es como un perro sin su árbol amigo.
> Cuando no sabemos si la reparación que hemos realizado funcionará, con mayor razón debe ser instalado el disipador.
> Amigo, los transistores pueden fallar en microsegundos, fue suerte que funcionara un segundo.
> Saludos!



je.. si no sabia, igual fue bueno haber fundido estos mosfet que son relativamente baratos y no algo mucho mas caro.. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los transistores te van bien , ponele disipadores y sus aislantes de mica con grasa siliconada



Fui a la tienda de electrónica a buscar el IRF9530 y me terminaron dando el IRF9530N. Llegue, los instale con disipador y aislante y ahora me tira una corriente de bias de 136mA

Apague rapido y por suerte los Mosfet parecen estar bien!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2016)

A revisar todo de nuevo ! 

Ojo que podés quemar el parlante si hay tensión contínua en la salida.

Revisá bien las soldaduras y que no se te haya cortado el impreso ; fijate si las de 4,7 K están bien y bien soldadas.

Que le esté llegando la alimentación bien al Operacional HA17741

Que los transistores estén bien aislados del disipador (medilo a tester en continuidad) , los tornillos llevan unas virolitas aislantes de plástico.


----------



## geor16 (Dic 23, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A revisar todo de nuevo !
> 
> Ojo que podés quemar el parlante si hay tensión contínua en la salida.
> 
> ...



Probé todo otra vez: 


No hay nada haciendo corto.
no hay ninguna pista cortada. 
Todas las soldaduras bien.
las resistencias de 4,7K están bien. Pasa una corriente de 0,79mA por ellas. 
El voltaje de continua que sale de la etapa de la fuente es de +27,8V -28,1V Sigue normal.
Aca hay algo que me llama la atención: A la pata 7 (Vcc) del HA17741 llega +22,5V y a la pata 4 (Vee) -22,2V. Y en la hoja de datos leo que el voltaje tendría que ser de +/-18V.
Los transistores están bien asilados, los había medido antes de conectar con el tester y ahora también y están aislado. tienen la arandelita para aislar el tornillo.
El voltaje a la salida del amplificador me marca 0,6mV.
Voy a seguir probando a ver si encuentro otra cosa que me parezca extraña.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Dic 23, 2016)

los dos diodos zener de que tension son? deberias tener esa tension en la alimentacion del HA17741


----------



## geor16 (Dic 23, 2016)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> los dos diodos zener de que tension son? deberias tener esa tension en la alimentacion del HA17741



22V quizás esta ahí el problema! me llama la atención que son los que trae originalmente. no parecen haber sido cambiados.


----------



## Chaparral (Dic 23, 2016)

Estimado.
Use el viejo truco de la ampolleta de 60 watts en serie con el equipo para no seguir quemando componentes.
Se lo explico por si no sabe en qué consiste esta viejisima técnica.
Conecte en serie con el con el primario del transformador de poder una lámpara con una ampolleta de 60 Watts. Si esta enciende cuando ud enciende el amplificador es porque le acusa un corto circuito y toda esa energía será consumida por el filamento, la ampolleta encenderá casi a full.
Si enciende y se apaga al instante el equipo está sin exceso de consumo, o sea sin "cuete" como decimos acá en Chile a los cortocircuitos.
Así con esta viejisima, pero útil técnica no tendrá que seguir comprando ni quemando transistores en cada prueba que haga.
Esta técnica solo funciona en equipos con transformador de poder.
Suerte amigo


----------



## geor16 (Mar 4, 2018)

Problema "Solucionado": 
Cuando media el bias el amplificador me daba una corriente de 3 mA, lo que hacia que el amplificador sonara distorsionado y bajo de volumen. Las resistencias (r44, r45) eran de 180 ohm. valor un poco raro y que podían no ser las originales. Se las cambio por resistencias de .18 ohm y el valor del bias se fue a 160 mA lo que hacia que los transistores calienten demasiado. 

Al no tener el esquema y no saber que cambios se le habían echo al amplificador estaba complicada la cosa, así que decidí poner a ojo un valor de resistencias que me arrojara un bias al rededor de 40 mA. probé con unas de 10 ohm y el bias me cayo increíblemente en 40 mA. 
Lo deje encendido durante 10hs y después lo use durante 3 meses seguidos y ningún problema. 

No creo que sea una buena solución, pero ya lo estaba por devolver a mi amigo para que lo tire y ahora lo esta usando para tocar. Gracias por la colaboración y espero que sea de ayuda esto para situaciones extremas como la de este ampli..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2018)

geor16 dijo:


> . . . . Al no tener el esquema y no saber que cambios se le habían echo al amplificador estaba complicada la cosa, así que decidí poner a ojo un valor de resistencias que me arrojara un bias al rededor de 40 mA. probé con unas de *10 ohm* y el bias me cayo increíblemente en 40 mA.
> Lo deje encendido durante 10hs y después lo use durante 3 meses seguidos y ningún problema.
> 
> No creo que sea una buena solución, pero ya lo estaba por devolver a mi amigo para que lo tire y ahora lo esta usando para tocar. Gracias por la colaboración y espero que sea de ayuda esto para situaciones extremas como la de este ampli..


En efecto, *NO *es una buena solución, la corriente de biass da un valor correcto, pero 10 Ohms es excesivo, como mucho debería ser 1 Ohm, preferentemente bastante menos.
Debe existir un inconveniente o desajuste en la etapa VAS.


----------



## natalio (May 4, 2018)

Me cayo un ampli identico , el valor de las R de salida es de 0,33 Ohms tipo 2 w , y son las originales,tambien tienen los mismos zener originales de 22v , es raro como dijo el colega el operacional deberia alimentarse tipicamente con 15v , maximo absoluto 18v ?? (+-) se entiende . segun la data de HITACHI.


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2018)

Aparte de ese tema que  problemas tiene el amplificador?


----------

